# Groningen is in the Netherlands but not in Holland



## vince

How do you translate this into your language?


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:
フローニンゲン州はオランダにありますが、ホランドにはありません。
furooningen syuu wa oranda ni arimasu ga, horando ni wa arimasen.

To my surprise, Netherlands are called Oranda in Japanese(originating from Holland).


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish, that would be:

"Groningen, Hollanda'dır; ama Holland bölgesinde değildir," but this sentence would raise many eyebrows. We don't distinguish Holland from Netherlands in Turkish. They're both "Hollanda". Come to think of it; we don't even distinguish Dutch from Flemish, sadly. Everyone calls the language Flemenkçe.


----------



## ger4

In German: _Groningen ist in den Niederlanden, (aber)* nicht in Holland_.

I have to admit, though, that we don't always distinguish between Holland and the Netherlands in German either (being neighbours, we should know better...)

* _aber_ ('but') tends to be left out in this type of sentences in German


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:


*«Το Γκρόνιγκεν βρίσκεται στις Κάτω Χώρες και όχι στην Ολλανδία»* [to ˈgroniɟen ˈvriscete stis ˈkato ˈxoɾes ce ˈoçi stin olanˈði.a] --> _Groningen is in the Low Countries and not in Holland_


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:
_Groningen és als Països Baixos però no a Holanda._

*Spanish*:
_Groningen está en los Países Bajos pero no en Holanda._


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
Гронинген находится в Нидерландах, но не в Голландии /groningen hakhoditsya v nederlandakh no ne v gollandii/ - Groningen is located...


----------



## L'irlandais

I must admit I'm not fluent in Irish, but it would be something like :


> _Tá Groningen san Ísiltír ach ní i Ollainn_



While it's true that in English, Holland and Netherlands are interchangeable ;  both the language & people of this country/province are generally called Dutch.
When I went looking for the answer on the www I found out the following,  :
In Irish the three terms are used also :
Netherlands - An Ísiltír
Holland -  An Ollainn

the language Dutch - Ollainnis (Hollandish)
the people Hollander - Ollannach, or sometimes Dúitseach - Dutchman
rather than Ísiltíreach - Netherlander

Source :

On-line blog


----------



## marco_2

In Polish the sentence *Groningen leży w Niderlandach, ale nie w Holandii *would sound ridiculous, because we use the term _Niderlandy _only talking about the period before 1830, so _Niderlandy = _today's Benelux. But we say *język niderlandzki *(the Dutch language, though many people still say *język holenderski - *it's a term widespread and common before 1970s) and *niderlandystyka *(Dutch philology).


----------



## SuperXW

Unfortunately, I don't think most Chinese can distinguish the two. In Mainland China, we don't have different translations for Netherlands and Holland. They are both 荷兰, a transliteration of "Holland".
If it has to be explained, we'll have to translate it as: 在荷兰国内，但不在荷兰省内。Literally, "inside Holland country, but not inside Holland province."


----------



## Armas

In Finnish it is Groningen on Alankomaissa, (mutta) ei Hollannissa. Hollanti and Alankomaat are used interchangeably in Finnish.


----------



## bibax

In Czech: Groningen leží v (evropském*) Nizozemsku, (ale) nikoliv v Holandsku.

*Nizozemsko includes also some Caribbean islands.

Languages:
1) nizozemština (= vlámština, the variant spoken in Belgium), informally holandština;
2) fríština (Frisian);


----------



## vince

SuperXW said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think most Chinese can distinguish the two. In Mainland China, we don't have different translations for Netherlands and Holland. They are both 荷兰, a transliteration of "Holland".
> If it has to be explained, we'll have to translate it as: 在荷兰国内，但不在荷兰省内。Literally, "inside Holland country, but not inside Holland province."



If I recall correctly, there is no single Holland province. It's a region composed of North Holland and South Holland. Therefore you can't use the translation you gave.


----------



## SuperXW

vince said:


> If I recall correctly, there is no single Holland province. It's a region composed of North Holland and South Holland. Therefore you can't use the translation you gave.


Maybe you are right. Then we usually have to translate and explain the sentence as: 在荷兰国内，但不在荷兰地区——荷兰国内有一片地区也叫荷兰。 
Literally: "Inside _He lan_ country, but not inside _He lan_ region-there is a region inside the country which is also called _He lan._"
_He lan_ is the translation of the name of the country, and the region.
Although we do have a transliteration for Netherlands: 尼德兰 (Ni de lan), most people would be very unfamiliar with it, I'm afraid.


----------



## perpend

Where did you find the sentence, vince? What is the source of it?


----------



## bibax

I was swayed by the German comment (#4). Now I think that a conjuction is desirable. I should use "avšak" (= jedoch in German).

Czech: *Groningen leží v Nizozemsku, avšak nikoliv v Holandsku.*

Perhaps *"Groningen liegt in den Niederlanden, jedoch nicht in Holland."* is also correct in German.


----------



## vince

perpend said:


> Where did you find the sentence, vince? What is the source of it?



I made it up.


----------



## Radioh

Interesting. In English, I thought the Netherlands and Holland were the same country. "Groningen ở Hà Lan, nhưng không ở Hà Lan". We don't distinguish between the two, I think.


----------



## ger4

bibax said:


> I was swayed by the German comment (#4). Now I think that a conjuction is desirable. I should use "avšak" (= jedoch in German).
> 
> Czech: *Groningen leží v Nizozemsku, avšak nikoliv v Holandsku.*
> 
> Perhaps *"Groningen liegt in den Niederlanden, jedoch nicht in Holland."* is also correct in German.


I think the version without a conjunction is often used when you correct someone, giving the sentence a more 'abrupt' sound:
_
A: "Groningen liegt in Holland."_
_Lit.: Groningen lies in Holland. _
_B: "Nein, Groningen liegt in den Niederlanden, nicht in Holland."_
_Lit.: No, Groningen lies in the Netherlands, not in Holland._

Otherwise, conjunctions like _aber_ ('but') and _jedoch_ ('but', 'however', more formal style) would be preferred:
_
"Amsterdam liegt in den Niederlanden, in Holland. Groningen liegt auch in den Niederlanden, aber/jedoch nicht in Holland."_
_Lit.: Amsterdam lies in the Netherlands, in Holland. Groningen lies also in the Netherlands, but/however not in Holland._


----------



## origumi

In Hebrew we have only הולנד = Holland. No good equivalent to "The Netherlands" or "The Kingdom of Netherlands".

One can say ארצות השפלה = Netherlands but most people wouldn't understand the exact meaning.


----------



## basslop

Here in Norway, many people use Holland and Nederland interchangeably. However when nitpickers like me mention that it's not quite the same, many Norwegians admit "Jeg vet det" (I know). The reason we distinguish may come from timber trading and thereby some direct contact with them in the 18th century. Also that we share Netherlands' interest of speed skating may be a reason. Some of the sports commentators were remarkably vigilant to explain whether the particular Dutch speed skaters came from Holland or from other parts of Netherlands. 

On the other we mess it up distinguishing between Dutch and Flemish. We know that there is Dutch in Netherlands and Flemish in Belgium few of us are aware of that Flemish is a Dutch dialect, not an own language. Even fewer than that know that in the province of Friesland, West Frisian is as an official language besides Dutch.


----------



## Walshie79

In UK English it would be "Groningen is in Holland but not in Holland" 

Seriously, everyone knows where "Netherlands" is, but we'll see it written down and still say "Holland". Eg looking at football fixtures, the paper will say "England v Netherlands", someone asks "who are England playing", other person reads paper and says "Holland".

Its just occurred to me reading this thread that "New Holland" (old name for Australia) might actually just refer to the province, like New Zealand does...


----------



## Carfer

That sentence translates into Portuguese as_ 'Groningen fica nos Países Baixos mas não na Holanda', _but the name '_Países Baixos_' is rare outside official documents or History books, in which case it usually refers to the 16th century domains of the emperor Charles V. In historical terms, sometimes it includes Belgium too. The usual name of the country is _'Holanda_'. _'Holandês_' applies to both the Dutch language and the country's citizens.


----------



## 涼宮

> _Groningen está en los Países Bajos pero no en Holanda._



It's worth mentioning that many Spanish speakers call the Netherlands 'Holanda', I'm one of those nitpickers so I always try to use Países Bajos.

I too wonder how many languages distinguish between the dialect and the actual country's language, English and Spanish do. Dutch= neerlandés, Hollandic/Hollandish = holandés. Unfortunately, many Spanish speakers refer to the language as 'holandés' even though it's a dialect.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

Groningen je u Nizozemskoj, ali ne u Holandiji.


----------

